# Pourquoi pas ?



## pommecroquee (2 Juin 2003)

Elle me souris. Oui je l'aime mais faudrait pas trop le raconter


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2003)

un café ? une noisette ? un grand-crème ?


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * Elle me souris. Oui je l'aime mais faudrait pas trop le raconter 
* 

[/QUOTE]

?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * Elle me souris. Oui je l'aime mais faudrait pas trop le raconter 
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
Tu sais, on est tous passés par là, même tiens moi par exemple, à un moment donné, j'avais réussi à rassembler une magnifique collection de rateaux, ainsi qu'une admirable collection de vestes doublées qui m'ont servi plusieurs hivers...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Arffffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (profites-en pour admirer le profilage des "fffff" du Arf ! deux ans de boulot pour en arriver là !)
...je constate qu'on a les mêmes hobbies !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Je voudrais pas être soupçonné à tort de floo... de faire de... du floodationnement, mais je suis un peu inquiet pour notre ami, là...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Oublie la floodaison !!! ... ça m'inquiète aussi !!! C'est qu'on s'attache vite sur ce forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère qu'on aura bientôt de ses nouvelles !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Si ça ne te contrarie pas, je préfère aller à gauche (question d'inclination personnelle) - mais on évite de courir au cas où on se rencontrerait au détour d'un couloir (j'ai des nouvelles lunettes qui m'ont coûtées la peau des yeux) !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Euh ! si je tape en majuscules, c'est parce que je crie !!!
essai : TU L'AS VU ???????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * Elle me souris. Oui je l'aime mais faudrait pas trop le raconter 
* 

[/QUOTE]

On a tous nos petits pépins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Courage 

J'éspère que tu est tombé sur une bonne poire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
Réglons nos montres.



* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! je n'ai pas de montre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, je voyage toujours avec un fuseau horaire portatif !
Mais t'en fais pas, tant qu'on change pas de région, ça marchera !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
J'éspère que tu est tombé sur une bonne poire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...comme Amélie avec la Williams hier après-midi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... excuses... !!!


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh ! je n'ai pas de montre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, je voyage toujours avec un fuseau horaire portatif ! * 

[/QUOTE]attention à ne pas te piquer le doigt comme la belle au bois dormant, ça fait des dégâts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * attention à ne pas te piquer le doigt comme la belle au bois dormant, ça fait des dégâts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...ce serait le thread adéquat pour ça ! T'as vu le pseudo de l'initiateur du sujet ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : j'arrête un peu, je me sens un peu en rouet !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

ROBERTO !!!!! T'ES OU ???????????????
(mes excuses de crier ainsi, mais c'était convenu !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...comme Amélie avec la Williams hier après-midi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... excuses... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un combat de titans tu veux dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 deux colosses en"rhobes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 désolé aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Je pars à droite, donc.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ne m'en veut pas si je te suis par hasard ! Déjà tout petit je confondais la gauche avec la droite et vice-versa !!!
Chez les Jésuites, quand je devais faire le "signe de croix" on m'appelait le ventilateur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






stp, mets ta lampe frontale vers l'arrière ... comme ça je verrais où je marche !!!
Et surtout, évite de t'arrêter brusquement, j'ai pas envie de me prendre une baffe !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

P...... j'ai marché dans quelque chose de mou !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça, c'est du Alèm ! J'en suis sûr !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * P...... j'ai marché dans quelque chose de mou !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Si ça craquait un peu au début c'est peut-être un scarabée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'commence à avoir  l'habitude


----------



## Oizo (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Rien par là non plus.








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais ne serait-ce pas lui  par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

_Si vous voyez passer un gars baraqué en tee-shirt bleu, avec une lampe frontale,et, qui parle tout seul,
prévenez le que la fourrière est entrain d'emmener une R7 qui était mal garée devant le bar depuis ce matin !!_ 

PS: Je voudrais pas balancer, mais je crois que c'est TheBig qui a appellé pour pouvoir rentrer chez lui


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

Avis de recherche :

On a perdu deux saint-bernard : un avec une chemise hawaïenne, le second pas de première fraîcheur et sentant l'opossum.

Une copieuse récompense à celui qui les ramènera dans leur droit chemin de piliers de bar dont ils n'auraient pas du sortir.

On recherche aussi le troisième homme, vous n'avez qu'à siffler un peu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Les toilettes étaient fermées de l'extérieur !!!!!

Tidju Roberto, je reviens de loin !
Soucieux d'assouvir un besoin pressant, je me précipitais dans la première toilette à ma portée ...
La porte se referma et ... ô horreur, elle était fermée de l'extérieur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus moyen de sortir ... la panique s'empara de moi (la honte aussi parce qu'il n'y avait plus de papier, mais c'est une autre histoire...) !
Je pensais : Thebig, ta dernière heure est arrivée ! C'est alors que j'entendis un gargouillis dans la cuvette et à ma grande surprise, je vis une tête hirsute en sortir en gueulant : oushouyaya, oushuhaha ou quelque chose comme ça !!!!
J'étais terrifié surtout que pour faire ça, le gars en question ne devait pas manquer de chulot !!!
Sans échanger un mot, il me tendit une clé et replongea dans la cuvette... !!!
Tout en me frottant les yeux avec une main et en triturant la serrure avec l'autre, je me dis : P..... quel cauchemar !!!
Alors, t'en fais pas ! le temps de prendre un petit café avec anntraxh, oupsy et barbarella (hé oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et j'arrive !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Le temps de piétiner mon boss qui me fait ch.... et je suis à toi !!!

Et voilà ! C'est fait !!! (en fait, j'aurais tout mon temps maintenant.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Mais non, je plaisante !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petit briefing : l'exploration audacieuse et téméraire des couloirs temporels ouest n'a rien donnée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Compte tenu de la température qu'il fait dehors, j'aurais une préférence pour que nous débutions ce matin l'exploration des couloirs Nord, ce qui nous donnera probablement l'occasion de croiser Finn défendant de son corps d'albâtre une famille d'ours blanc menacée par une bande de phoques en rut !!!

Si tu peux patienter 5 minutes, mon pote Berg, l'Inuit (Ice pour les intimes), viendra nous donner un coup de gant (oui, je sais, normalement on dit "main", mais là où on va, il fait glacial et il a pris ses précautions...).

Petit conseil, évite de marcher juste derrière lui, car en bon Inuit, il transporte toujours un trou pour la pêche ... la fois dernière, il l'avait perdu en courant et je suis tombé dedans !!! 

Pour l'instant, il dort sur la banquise arrière de ma Toyote (enfin, je voulais dire banquette, mais compte tenu des circonstances, tu m'auras compris !)

Le temps qu'il avale sa décoction de couilles de cachalot matinale et il sera fin prêt...!!!

A tout de suite !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, je file plein sud.
* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as raison ! Je te suis ... je déteste être seul, surtout dans le grand silence blanc où tes propres conneries résonnent tellement que t'as l'impression d'être des milliers...!!!

En ce qui concerne les ours, sais-tu comment on attrape les ours bruns chez nous (enfin, c'était il y a des milliers d'années lorsque ces petits êtres fourrurés et moëlleux à souhait peuplaient nos campagnes) ?

Et bien, voici la stuce ! hihi

On commence par creuser un grand trou !
Au fond du trou, tu disposes une tonne de farine, un grand miroir et un bloc de glace fourni par Berg l'Inuit !
Tu recouvres le tout avec de la paille et tu attends...
L'ours brun arrive : pom pom pom pom pom ... etc...
Il passe sur la paille et tombe dans le trou !
Ce faisant (enfin, cet ours... euh, tu m'as compris...), il tombe dans la farine, se roule dedans parce qu'il est d'une patitude, euh, d'une patautude ... enfin il est pataud - se relève, se regarde dans le miroir, se dit "Et M....., je suis un ours blanc !!!" - là-dessus, il s'assied sur le bloc de glace, chope un coup de froid et t'as plus qu'à le ramasser après !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ça pour dire : allons-y !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Plein Sud vers les alizés (et pourquoi pas, avec Alizée pour faire de deux pierres un bon coup ... ou quelque chose dans ce gout-là...).

A peluche !

signé : ton équipier d'infortune The Big I presume ... non ça c'était un autre truc d'explorateur...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Euh ! je viens de croiser Patrick Dupont qui voulait échanger son fuseau avec le mien ...!!! c'est normal ca ????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Pour ton gouvernail ... non, pour ta gouverne, Berg l'Inuit est l'acteur qui a tourné dans "TITANOUK", un remake inuit de Titanic mais vu du coté de l'iceberg...
Le problème, c'est qu'ils ont tourné de nuit et qu'ils n'avaient pas de groupe électrogène pour éclairer la scène ... je te dis pas le carnage ... des centaines de morts par glissade et des phoques qui s'en sont donné à coeur joie (enfin, quand je dis coeur, c'est façon de parler bien entendu !!!)...
P..... de phoques !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Euh ! Roberto ! si je t'emmerde, dis-le tout de suite !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quand j'explore, il faut que je parle, c'est plus fort que moi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
Je suis sûr, tiens, que tu te souviens pas de la raison de cette mission, du but de la quête, du nom de celui que l'on cherche, et que tu relis à chaque fois tous les messages du thread depuis le début.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Pfffffffff ! meme pas vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : par contre, un petit résumé m'aiderait beaucoup !!! Arf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

Ah vous êtes là ! 

Il vient de m'en arriver des vertes et des pas mures ! J'étais parti à votre recherche ce matin. Bon. V'là-t-y pas qu'en sortant de la gare j'entends des murmures de je ne sais trop quoi ou qui. Bon. Je me dis intérieurement en moi-même : "Finn, t'as rien à foutre aujourd'hui. Y a thebig et Roberto qui traquentpad la pommecroquée (par qui a-t-elle été croquée d'ailleurs ? Hein ? Je penche pour le colonel moutarde dans le Hall avec une cuisse de dindonneau) et toi tu vas les laisser comme çà ? Sans rien faire ? Non ! Il leur faut un guide. Une lumière ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" 
Alors je me dirige vers le nord (j'avais au préalable regarder la pression atmosphérique comme tout bon randonneur qui se respecte). En chemin, je tombe sur un vieux disque dur estampilé "Levil" . Je me dis : laisse tomber, c'est plein de Kernel panics ce truc".

Je continue mon chemin. il se met à cailler sévère et comme j'avais pris des céréales et du lait ce matin, je commencais à me dire que çà aller mal tourner cette affaire. Ca n'a pas manqué : Bingo !!!



Je gratte mon jeux de ce matin et je constate Ô joie Ô surprise que j'avais dépensé 1 euro pour rien. Si j'avais su j'aurais pris un morpion, çà peut toujours se refiler  au moins çà.

Donc je continue mon chemin disais-je, chemin bien enneigé et sur mon chemin répétais-je dans un souci journalistique, qu'est-ce que je vois ? De la paille par terre !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plein Foguenne nord ! (euh Pôle nord pardon ! ) Je m'approche.... je sens .... je renifle..... je me mouche .... j'ai la crève.... je me lève..... tu ne te .. euh pardon je m'égare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
J'avance et  hooooooooooooooooooop ! me v'là dans un trou ! En plus de çà je suis tout blanc, j'ai comme l'impression que quelqu'un ou quelque chose a foutu de la farine partout ici. Au passage il s'avère que ce n'est pas de la farine mais plutôt un alcaloïde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'een renifle plein les poumons !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Maintenant je comprends mieux l'état des yeux de Kernic et Panel !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'arrive à sortir de là au bout de quelques heures (je ne vous dirait pas coment vous ne me croiriez pas : un inuit à la noix passait justement me prendre en bateau !! )

J'ai suivi vos pas ou plutot des petits cailloux tout blancs qui formaient une ligne par terre et me voici !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Euh Roberto !!!!
Tu crois qu'"il" est toujours comme ça Finn ?????
Bon d'accord, faisait chaud au fond du trou et on n'aurait peut-etre pas du l'enfumer pour le faire sortir...!!!
Aussi le fait que tu l'aies confondu avec un ours en tapant dessus avec ta batte de base-ball aluminiinisé, euh aluminé ... enfin, en aluminium renforcé... pendant que j'avais le pied sur son estomac !!!
A ce propos, et pendant que j'y pense : sois un peu plus précis et moins pressé avec ta batte ! ça t'évitera de confondre sa tete avec mon pied !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...me reste plus qu'à aller voir Prerima ce soir pour lui annoncer la mauvaise nouvelle ... non, Roberto ! J'irai seul cette fois-ci !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Tidju !!!!!!
ROBERTO !!!!! OH ROBERTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je l'ai trouvé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Il est ici :

enfin là ...!!!


----------



## pommecroquee (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

On lance pas un thread comme celui-ci, aussi mystérieusement angoissé, pour disparaître ensuite sans rien dire !





(J'vous jure, c'est pas moi !)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non c'est pas toi... c'est moi.


----------



## pommecroquee (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Allez-allez.
Sêche tes larmes et reviens nous raconter ça...
Allez.
Tu sais, on est tous passés par là, même tiens moi par exemple, à un moment donné, j'avais réussi à rassembler une magnifique collection de rateaux, ainsi qu'une admirable collection de vestes doublées qui m'ont servi plusieurs hivers...










Allez.




hou-hou ?? 
lapoooOoooooo-o-o-oooomme ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Coeur tendre et policé
Croyait prendre sa désirée
Amour intense mais impossible
Ses émois pansent mon coeur sensible
Me voila dédaigné et rejetté
Mon coeur agité s'ébat sans félicité
Pourquoi donc m'a-t-elle quitté ?
Me laissant tellement désemparé ?


----------



## tomtom (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Coeur tendre et policé
Croyait prendre sa désirée
Amour intense mais impossible
Ses émois pansent mon coeur sensible
Me voila dédaigné et rejetté
Mon coeur agité s'ébat sans félicité
Pourquoi donc m'a-t-elle quitté ?
Me laissant tellement désemparé ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

parce que tu as un trop grand nez
pardon, je n'ai pas résisté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
Je suis sûr, tiens, que tu te souviens pas de la raison de cette mission, du but de la quête, du nom de celui que l'on cherche, et que tu relis à chaque fois tous les messages du thread depuis le début.
Un peu plus de rigueur, cher ami (je peux me permettre... ?)
* 

[/QUOTE]





 Et qui c'est qui l'a retrouvé ??? ??? ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Avoue que ça t'en bouche un coin hein !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Euh Roberto ! c'est pas une raison pour faire la gueule ...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Roberto ! C'est pas pour dire, mais je fatigue un peu !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...sois pas honteux !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Bon OK !!! Reste ou tu es ! Je viens te chercher !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bon OK !!! Reste ou tu es ! Je viens te chercher !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Attends on y va tous les deux : j'ai pris une corde pour les cas difficiles (si l'un de nous se perd il pourra toujours se pendre !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Attends on y va tous les deux* 

[/QUOTE]
OK Finn ! Juste le temps de passer chez moi prendre une dizaine de frocs de réserve et j'arrive !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
OK Finn ! Juste le temps de passer chez moi prendre une dizaine de frocs de réserve et j'arrive !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu pense vraiment que notre équipée va durer des jours ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon attends j'embrasse ma prerima et lui fait mes adieux desfois que l'on ne revienne pas avant 3 ou 4 mois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On prend un peu à bouffer quand même ? Parait qu'y a des grenouilles sur le chemin !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

euh, thebig t'es parti les chercher chez toi ou t'es parti faire les magasins là ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
seulement retenue par un filin de chanvre tressé déjà à moitié fumant à cause des frottements
* 

[/QUOTE]
...ça m'étonne qu'il n'ait pas dit : "déjà à moitié fumé !!!"
Arf !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais quelle pilosité, euh, périosilité ... périolisité (enfin je voulais dire périlleux !) ce sauvetage !!!
Finn et moi arrivions en rase-mottes (comme à notre habitude d'ailleurs !) pour éviter les rats d'art dont l'adversaire avait tapissé sa galerie ... (d'art, bien évidemment), lorsque nous vimes le malheureux Roberto, nu comme un ver, ligoté les mains derrière le dos, transi comme un glaçon dans un petit jaune, en train d'agiter quelque chose dont nous tairons le nom pour appeler à l'aide...
N'écoutant que mon courage et Finn qui gueulait derrière moi (heureusement, j'avais mis un lange, on n'est jamais trop prudent !), je me jetais dans le vide, uniquement accroché à une corde de chanvre tressée grace à mes fonds de poches !!!
J'imprimais à la corde (j'ai toujours une HP portable sur moi) un mouvement de balancier , et je réussis à saisir Roberto par ce qu'au début je croyais etre un pouce, mais qui se révéla vite etre autre chose compte tenu du cri lancinant qu'il poussa à ce moment...!!!
C'était grandiose : Tarzan dans Apocalypse Now because of the bruit of the helicopter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A peine fut il dans l'hélico, et en guise de remerciements, il me brailla : "bon thebig, ça fait 10 minutes qu'on est dans l'hélico, tu peux me lacher maintenant !!!
Tidju ! quelle aventure !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## tomtom (10 Juin 2003)

j'adore

Sinon, ça va mieux le "pouce"?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> *



















































* 

[/QUOTE]
T'en a oublié un


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *
Sinon, ça va mieux le "pouce"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...Le pouce de Roberto à l'air d'aller un peu mieux ! ça l'oblige juste à faire du stop avec la braguette ouverte, mais à part ça ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
T'es con, j'ai failli m'étouffer avec mon sandwich baguette molle-roti* 

[/QUOTE]
...vraiment universel ce sandwich baguette molle roti !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez nous au bureau on fait meme des paris sur le sandwich baguette molle roti : on le tient perpendiculaire et droit par l'extrémité du dessous, et on s'amuse à deviner de quel coté il va plier !
Parfois, et surtout le lundi, on n'a meme pas le temps de parier tellement  il est rapide !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

Purvu que ma femme ne lise pas ce qui précède, ça lui donnerait des idées pour les longues soirées d'hiver !!!! Arrffffffffffffff !!!


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...vraiment universel ce sandwich baguette molle roti !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez nous au bureau on fait meme des paris sur le sandwich baguette molle roti : on le tient perpendiculaire et droit par l'extrémité du dessous, et on s'amuse à deviner de quel coté il va plier !
Parfois, et surtout le lundi, on n'a meme pas le temps de parier tellement  il est rapide !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Le jeu à l'air amusant, mais j'aimerai savoir comment vous définissez l'extrémité du dessous sur un sandwich baguette molle-roti


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

Bravo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est quoi la suite du programme ? On attend les ordres du QG ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Le jeu à l'air amusant, mais j'aimerai savoir comment vous définissez l'extrémité du dessous sur un sandwich baguette molle-roti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
par définition, un sandwich baguette molle roti à 3 parties bien distinctes, un bout gauche duraille, un milieu imprégné de mayo salmonellisante, et un bout droit duraille !
Tu prends au hasard, le bout droit ou le bout gauche dans la main droite, tu élèves le sandwich baguette molle roti jusqu'à un angle de 90° (juste avant que ça ne bout ... du verbe bouillir !), tu secoues légèrement le sandwich baguette molle roti à la base, et invariablement, il va plier dans une direction (N, S E ou O) ... nous, on met une boussole et on parie sur la direction ...!!!










ps : quand tu l'as bouffé, ça devient un sandwich baguette molle roté !


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
par définition, un sandwich baguette molle roti à 3 parties bien distinctes, un bout gauche duraille, un milieu imprégné de mayo salmonellisante, et un bout droit duraille !
Tu prends au hasard, le bout droit ou le bout gauche dans la main droite, tu élèves le sandwich baguette molle roti jusqu'à un angle de 90° (juste avant que ça ne bout ... du verbe bouillir !), tu secoues légèrement le sandwich baguette molle roti à la base, et invariablement, il va plier dans une direction (N, S E ou O) ... nous, on met une boussole et on parie sur la direction ...!!!










ps : quand tu l'as bouffé, ça devient un sandwich baguette molle roté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'accooooord ! Donc, l'extrémité du dessous du sandwich baguette molle-roti n'est pas connu avant son érection. Savoir si l'extrémité du dessous sera le côté gauche ou le côté droit peut donc être un autre sujet de pari ! Des heures d'amusement en perspective


----------



## tomtom (10 Juin 2003)

Bon, les enfants, on arrête de jouer avec la nourriture


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Des heures d'amusement en perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...surtout que des petits malins tentent des manipulations malhonnetes : quand on vient te rapporter ton sandwich baguette molle roti, on te le présente d'une certaine façon : le bout gauche à gauche et le bout droit à droite !
Mais, si, par hasard, certains passent dans ton bureau et retournent ton sandwich baguette molle roti, il se peut que le bout qui était originellement à gauche, passe à droite et inversément !
C'est pourquoi, je prends toujours la précaution de tracer une croix sur le bout gauche avec un marqueur alimentaire de préférence sinon tu te fais un sang d'encre !
On peut s'amuser, d'accord, mais dans les règles !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

Une fois, j'ai cru avoir une bonne surprise avec un sandwich baguette molle roti : j'avais cru y déceler un bout de viande alléchante, à la fois tendre et moelleuse et souhait .... pas de chance, c'était mon pouce qu'ils m'ont dit à l'infirmerie !!!!


----------



## tomtom (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Une fois, j'ai cru avoir une bonne surprise avec un sandwich baguette molle roti : j'avais cru y déceler un bout de viande alléchante, à la fois tendre et moelleuse et souhait .... pas de chance, c'était mon pouce qu'ils m'ont dit à l'infirmerie !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ton pouce ou ton "pouce" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
Ton pouce ou ton "pouce" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! ben mon pouce ... !!! de toutes façons, "l'autre" ne tiendrait pas dans une molle baguette sandwich roti et je ne suis pas assez souple ... malheureusement !!!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Ton pouce ou ton "pouce" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou Tom Pouce ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
ou Tom Pouce ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh Luc ! Faut quand meme pas poucer !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

Pour Luc !!!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh Luc ! Faut quand meme pas poucer !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas quand même pas me mettre à l'index !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Tu vas quand même pas me mettre à l'index !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben non ! à ton age, t'es majeur !!!


----------



## Fulvio (11 Juin 2003)

Ils nous cassent les orteils, ces deux là !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Ils nous cassent les orteils, ces deux là !




* 

[/QUOTE]

De mon temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'aurais dit ça, on m'aurait répondu "tu veux mon pied quelque part !", j'en mets ma main à couper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Remarquez bien que moi, je n'ai rien dit : je m'en lave les mains.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

...jeux de mains, jeux de vilains !
...un doigt de saké pour te remettre ????


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Ils nous cassent les orteils, ces deux là !




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils pourraient être tes ongles !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...jeux de mains, jeux de vilains !
...un doigt de saké pour te remettre ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec plaisir. Et ne confondez pas "un verre de saké" et "un rêve de cassé".


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ils pourraient être tes ongles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'imagine déjà le parrain Bebert recevant ses hommes de main : "ça suffit maintenant, nettoyez-moi les ongles, et que ça saute !" "les doigts dans le nez, patron, c'est comme si c'était déjà fait".

Non mais ! laissez-les vivre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

...ou alors, un doigt de saké et un sac de doigtiers !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Non mais ! laissez-les vivre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...surtout qu'il suffira simplement d'attendre un peu !!!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...ou alors, un doigt de saké et un sac de doigtiers !!!




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est cousu de fil blanc, ton truc, theBig. Remets-m'en un dé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
C'est cousu de fil blanc, ton truc, theBig. Remets-m'en un dé.   * 

[/QUOTE]
...et si Bébert veut en découdre avec nous, il trouvera à qui parler !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

ROBERTO !!! OH ! ROBERTO !!!!!!!!!!!
...pffff toujours à se tourner les pouces, celui-là !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

J'applaudis des deux mains et pourtant c'est pas gagné quand on tient le manche (de l'hélicoptère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * J'applaudis des deux mains et pourtant c'est pas gagné quand on tient le manche (de l'hélicoptère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...et les genoux ? qu'est-ce que t'en fais des genoux ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi, quand je suis à vélo et que j'ai un paquet à porter, je conduis avec les genoux ... le problème, c'est que comme tu peux pas pédaler en meme temps, tu te ramasses sur le coté - c'est donc à utiliser sur de très courtes distances (maximum 5 mètres) et de préférence sur un terrain accueillant (tant que faire se peut, éviter le bitume !)...
Bien entendu, te connaissant, tu me diras : "si c'est pour faire 5 mètres, pourquoi prendre ton vélo ?" - ce à quoi je te répondrai : "parce que !"


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juin 2003)

excellent ce thread ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















quand on rentre d'un journée de boulot à la c** et qu'on lit  tout ça, on se dit qu'il y en a qui, pour le moins, n'ont pas perdu leur temps ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
par définition, un sandwich baguette molle roti à 3 parties bien distinctes, un bout gauche duraille, un milieu imprégné de mayo salmonellisante, et un bout droit duraille !
Tu prends au hasard, le bout droit ou le bout gauche dans la main droite, tu élèves le sandwich baguette molle roti jusqu'à un angle de 90° (juste avant que ça ne bout ... du verbe bouillir !), tu secoues légèrement le sandwich baguette molle roti à la base, et invariablement, il va plier dans une direction (N, S E ou O) ... nous, on met une boussole et on parie sur la direction ...!!!










ps : quand tu l'as bouffé, ça devient un sandwich baguette molle roté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et quand tu l'as digéré tu vas chercher la shampouineuse à moquette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

C'est pas de tout ça !!!!! Il est où Roberto ???????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Robertooooooooo !!!!!!


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * C'est pas de tout ça !!!!! Il est où Roberto ???????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Robertooooooooo !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Parfois, Roberto travaille et ne peut venir nous faire rigoler au bar.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Parfois, Roberto travaille et ne peut venir nous faire rigoler au bar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]








 ... tu m'as cassé là Bébert !!!! ...


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Parfois, Roberto travaille et ne peut venir nous faire rigoler au bar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as des informations dignes de foie ou c'est juste une rumeur ?


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as des informations dignes de foie ou c'est juste une rumeur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ma foi, mon foie va très bien merci. C'était juste une théorie selon laquelle ceux qui ne postent pas au bar travaillent, une fois.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

Ouais ! Merci de me soutenir Luc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et comment qu'il sait, Bébert, que Roberto travaille ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Y aurait-il une anguille sous la roche de Bébert et Roberto ???


----------



## tomtom (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ma foi, mon foie va très bien merci. C'était juste une théorie selon laquelle ceux qui ne postent pas au bar travaillent, une fois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a pas que le travail qui empèche de poster, je citerais au hasard: une perte soudaine de la vue (ou une perte soudaine de la vie), une gastro (qui quand elle n'empèche pas de poster ne permet pas d'achever ses phrases, donc on préfère s'abstenir).

Finalement, je crois même que le travail est une mauvaise excuse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Il est parfaitement exact qu'il me faut parfois mettre en uvre différentes capacités, surtout intellectuelles mais pas énormément quand même, afin de justifier le risible salaire en euros qui me sert à assurer tant bien que mal la maigre pitance grâce à laquelle survit, également tant bien que mal, ma famille, laquelle, de surcroît, va sensiblement augmenter quand la bise sera venue, et là putain, je vais en chier.
* 

[/QUOTE]
T'en fais pas Roberto ! moi, ça fait 34 ans que je bosse sur une corde raide avec des chaussons huileux et je ne me suis pas encore ramassé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma devise de toujours : "rien ne va aussi mal qu'on ne le craint, ni aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère !!!" - paré de cette maxime, emmitouflé dans un optimisme béat et entouré de mes proches, j'ai traversé une bonne demi-vie comme le Christ a traversé pieds nus (heureusement, qu'il l'a fait avant d'etre crucifié, sinon, il aurait eu du mal ! mais c'est un autre problème...) le lac de Tibériade.
Comme lui, j'ai vociféré sur les marchands du Temple qui ne veulent plus m'accorder de crédit parce que j'en ai encore 3 à rembourser ! Comme lui, j'ai fait une croix sur la bagnole de mes reves parce qu'elle n'a que deux places ! Comme lui, j'ai pincé les fesses de Maries-Madeleines au rabais etc... etc...
Par contre, l'eau en vin, j'ai pas encore essayé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais de ce pas aux toilettes et te tiens au courant......


----------



## tomtom (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
T'en fais pas Roberto ! moi, ça fait 34 ans que je bosse sur une corde raide avec des chaussons huileux et je ne me suis pas encore ramassé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma devise de toujours : "rien ne va aussi mal qu'on ne le craint, ni aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère !!!" - paré de cette maxime, emmitouflé dans un optimisme béat et entouré de mes proches, j'ai traversé une bonne demi-vie comme le Christ a traversé pieds nus (heureusement, qu'il l'a fait avant d'etre crucifié, sinon, il aurait eu du mal ! mais c'est un autre problème...) le lac de Tibériade.
Comme lui, j'ai vociféré sur les marchands du Temple qui ne veulent plus m'accorder de crédit parce que j'en ai encore 3 à rembourser ! Comme lui, j'ai fait une croix sur la bagnole de mes reves parce qu'elle n'a que deux places ! Comme lui, j'ai pincé les fesses de Maries-Madeleines au rabais etc... etc...
Par contre, l'eau en vin, j'ai pas encore essayé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais de ce pas aux toilettes et te tiens au courant...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Punaise, si tout le monde avait la même version du nouveau testament, l'Eglise catholique ne serait pas en crise.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

Euh ! on vient de me rapporter une chose longue, molle et suintante qui normalement, d'après ma commande, devrait etre un superbe et alléchant sandwich baguette double club avec crudités et mayo à outrance à 3,5 Euros !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement que le livreur est déjà parti, sinon, il aurait eu du mal à s'asseoir sur sa mobylette...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 













Si j'étais pas indubitablement (et je pèse mes mots) hétéro, Thebig, je me dirais qu'un mec capable d'écrire  ça , faut qu' j' l'épouse, on filerai à Amsterdam, et hop !
* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci pour ce compliment qui me comble d'aise, à défaut de me combler tout court, Roberto !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arf !
Et oui, notre condition d'hétéro, et meme d'éthéro pour certains que je ne nommerais pas par charité, nous coupe de 50 % des plaisirs supposés de la vie et nous empeche parfois de joindre les deux bouts à force de surveiller nos arrières...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais, on ne se refait pas ou alors, peut-etre dans une autre vie ???
ps : peux-tu me rappeler ce qu'est une "érection" ? j'en ai un vague souvenir mais plus d'idée très précise en la matière !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
ps : peux-tu me rappeler ce qu'est une "érection" ? j'en ai un vague souvenir mais plus d'idée très précise en la matière !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourrais-tu faire une réponse groupée pour LucG, Vieux Raleur et Aricosec, ça t'économisera toujours quelques pixels....


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Pourrais-tu faire une réponse groupée pour LucG, Vieux Raleur et Aricosec, ça t'économisera toujours quelques pixels.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te rappelle, TheBig, que je suis encore dans la catégorie en-dessous (au-dessus ?) et que donc, je ne me sens pas (encore) concerné. On verra si l'automne provoque autre chose que la chute des feuilles. Jusque là, je suis, au moins officiellement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans la force de l'âge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ceci étant, le week-end dernier, je suis encore une fois passé à côté du viaduc de millau dont les piles sont en cours d'érection et c'est vrai qu'on se sent parfois petit, petit, petit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Jusque là, je suis, au moins officiellement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans la force de l'âge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]





 ...tidju Luc ! fais gaffe ! rien de plus traumatisant qu'un passage de tranche ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et je sais de quoi je parle !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
L'érection.
Vaste question.
D'abord, à tout prendre, si je puis dire, je préfère "baguette molle" à "Aricosec"...




"baguette molle" à un côté plus... langoureux, surtout avec du roti froid.






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas faux, maintenant les baguettes molles, ça sèche et les aricosec, ça se met à tremper. Alors...


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

ps : peux-tu me rappeler ce qu'est une "érection" ? j'en ai un vague souvenir mais plus d'idée très précise en la matière !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis fort étonné que l'Amok ne soit pas encore venue en personne répondre à tes questions (attentes ?) et vous faire une démonstration de ce qu'est un membre érectile !!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2003)

Les légendes ont parfois la vie "dure"...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
C'est qui, Amok ?




(chuis un p'tit jeune, ici !)   * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est un modérateur (forum internet) qui ressemble au loup de texavery.
Son profil


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Les légendes ont parfois la vie "dure"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'agit bien, naturellement, de "la vie dure" et non de "le ... dur". Je ne me trompe pas ?? avec l'âge, on n'est pas toujours sûr de ce qu'on lit


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Bienvenue sur www.gaudriolenumeriquetropcool.com






* 

[/QUOTE]
Marche pas


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2003)

Quel c** je fais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2003)

Y'a pire !!!!!
Après avoir lu toutes vos conneries jusqu'au bout, j'ai quand meme cliqué dessus au cas où !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Il s'agit bien, naturellement, de "la vie dure" et non de "le ... dur". Je ne me trompe pas ?? avec l'âge, on n'est pas toujours sûr de ce qu'on lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout dépend de l'orientation de ta terrasse... Si tu es plein sud, le soleil dans les yeux, il peut y avoir méprise.


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
C'est qui, Amok ?




(chuis un p'tit jeune, ici !)   * 

[/QUOTE]
*LE Membre Érectile* des forums !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tout dépend de l'orientation de ta terrasse... Si tu es plein sud, le soleil dans les yeux, il peut y avoir méprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi, je ne me promène nu qu'au soleil couchant !!! J'aime bien le coté valorisant des ombres portées...


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tout dépend de l'orientation de ta terrasse... Si tu es plein sud, le soleil dans les yeux, il peut y avoir méprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te rappelle que je suis au boulot avec 2 ordis devant le nez et mon bureau est orienté plein nord (remarque, c'est pas forcément un défaut).

De plus, ce soir pas guère de balcon : après le boulot, je surveille un exam de 18h30 à 20h30.

Et la retraite c'est encore loin


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te rappelle que je suis au boulot avec 2 ordis devant le nez et mon bureau est orienté plein nord (remarque, c'est pas forcément un défaut).

De plus, ce soir pas guère de balcon : après le boulot, je surveille un exam de 18h30 à 20h30.

Et la retraite c'est encore loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors c'est l'optique complète qui est à revoir...!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Moi ce soir c'est balconnets.






* 

[/QUOTE]
Et pigeons farcis ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Moi ce soir c'est balconnets.






* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Niconemo (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Moi, je ne me promène nu qu'au soleil couchant !!! J'aime bien le coté valorisant des ombres portées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Et là, c'est quelle heure à ton cadran ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Dis.
Thebig, es-tu payé pour ça ?... 
Ton employeur, y t'a embauché pour tes qualités de finesse comique, ton sens de l'humour, l'absurde efficacité de tes réparties, ou c'était sur concours ? 
...ou bien t'as couché ?????
* 

[/QUOTE]
...+ de 25 ans que je suis dans la meme multinationale !!! ...25 ans passés au chaud dans un bureau spacieux près du local informatique où ronronnent les serveurs distribuant leurs bits à tous vents...
...25 ans qu'ils ont compris qu'au-delà de l'efficacité terrifiante de mon boulot qui consiste à paramétrer des monstres de style SAP, je leur servais en fait de "relations publiques" vis-à-vis de la haute direction de la maison-mère : en fait, le PDG à un caractère un peu dans mon style, ce qui fait que lorsqu'on se rencontre, c'est à qui sortira le truc le plus nase, le plus ringuard et le plus absurde ... et le lendemain, on se téléphone pour en rigoler encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En fait, je suis une sorte d'intouchable et on me fiche une paix royale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






exemple : il y a deux ans, il m'a envoyé une lettre officielle annonçant que j'étais viré ... bien entendu, je lui téléphone et de rigoler au téléphone en disant : "elle est bien bonne non ???" - j'en ai profité pour lui demander une augmentation au titre de dédommagement moral et j'ai reçu une confirmation par mail de mon augmentation : + 0,50 Euros par mois ..... Ah ! c'est un sacré marrant de mec là !!! J'espère qu'il restera encore longtemps !!!


----------



## bonpat (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Dis. Thebig, es-tu payé pour ça ?... 
Ton employeur, y t'a embauché pour tes qualités de finesse comique, ton sens de l'humour, l'absurde efficacité de tes réparties, ou c'était sur concours ? 
...ou bien t'as couché ?????
* 

[/QUOTE]

...+ de 25 ans que je suis dans la meme multinationale !!! ...25 ans passés au chaud dans un bureau spacieux près du local informatique où ronronnent les serveurs distribuant leurs bits à tous vents...
...25 ans qu'ils ont compris qu'au-delà de l'efficacité terrifiante de mon boulot qui consiste à paramétrer des monstres de style SAP, je leur servais en fait de "relations publiques" vis-à-vis de la haute direction de la maison-mère : en fait, le PDG à un caractère un peu dans mon style, ce qui fait que lorsqu'on se rencontre, c'est à qui sortira le truc le plus nase, le plus ringuard et le plus absurde ... et le lendemain, on se téléphone pour en rigoler encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En fait, je suis une sorte d'intouchable et on me fiche une paix royale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






exemple : il y a deux ans, il m'a envoyé une lettre officielle annonçant que j'étais viré ... bien entendu, je lui téléphone et de rigoler au téléphone en disant : "elle est bien bonne non ???" - j'en ai profité pour lui demander une augmentation au titre de dédommagement moral et j'ai reçu une confirmation par mail de mon augmentation : + 0,50 Euros par mois ..... Ah ! c'est un sacré marrant de mec là !!! J'espère qu'il restera encore longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   [/b] 

[/QUOTE] [/b] 

Ca ne t'empêche pas d'avoir couché...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2003)

Ben ça donne envie d'entrer vite dans la vie active tout ça.


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 










Ou-wouaa-a-a-aaarfffffff !!!
(j'essaye quelque chose de nouveau, enfin je crois : peut-être est-ce déjà pris ??)




* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as essayé WOUARGLOUFFFFF ?


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
exemple : il y a deux ans, il m'a envoyé une lettre officielle annonçant que j'étais viré ... bien entendu, je lui téléphone et de rigoler au téléphone en disant : "elle est bien bonne non ???" - j'en ai profité pour lui demander une augmentation au titre de dédommagement moral et j'ai reçu une confirmation par mail de mon augmentation : + 0,50 Euros par mois ..... Ah ! c'est un sacré marrant de mec là !!! J'espère qu'il restera encore longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi mon grand frère c'est le PDG !


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Ca a un petit "Pu-tain ! Gerbe pas sur le clavier, meeeerde ! C'est dégueulasse !" qui me  branche pas plus que ça...



* 

[/QUOTE]
Et avec un p à la place du g, ça aurait eu un petit
"putain, nan, ne m'pousse pas, on est en haut d'une falaise, haaaaaaa, plouf !"


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Ben ça donne envie d'entrer vite dans la vie active tout ça.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ils sont bizarres, ces jeunes : étudiant, ça te tente pas, plutôt ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque, le terme "vie active" peut être trompeur. Perso, c'est quand je n'étais pas encore dans la vie "active" que ma vie était la plus "active"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les mots, c'est comme les éléphants, ça trompe énormément !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
Patron de Thebig ???









* 

[/QUOTE]








 ... tu crois que ce serait possible que mon Boss ait pris LucG comme pseudo pour me piéger ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'importe ! prenons nos précautions - je ne m'adresserai plus à LucG que dans cette formulation : Très Cher et Estimé Monsieur LucG !
...on ne sait jamais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : Eh Roberto ! ready for the sandwich molle roti baguette ????


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Et tu fais quoi aujourd'hui pour être si peu actif ?
Diététicien de Carlos ?
Directeur du Comité de Surveillance Ethique &amp; Environnement chez Total-Fina-Elf© ?
Dialoguiste de films pornos ?
Médecin-sérobiologiste-contrôleur du Tour de France© ? 
Conseiller en Communication (option Jeunesse-Underground) du président des États-Unis ??
Patron de Thebig ???









* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, je bosse normalement, dans une petite boîte. Je suis encore actif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut pas exagérer.

Mais vu la vie trépidante que j'ai eu pendant certaines de mes (extrêmement nombreuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) années estudiantines, en comparaison, je suis quand même nettement plus calme.

Sinon, dans les métiers que tu proposes, je serais le candidat exclu d'office  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, à part peut-être pour "dialoguiste de films pornos", ça à la rigueur.

Mais : 
diététicien : je suis plutôt cassoulet que salade (même si j'aime bien la salade) et dès que je vois un produit "allégé", je pars en courant ;
patron ou directeur : déjà, j'ai du mal à me commande moi-même ;
conseiller en comm : je prendrais des godasses sur la tête à ma première intervention
médecin du tour de france : je passerais plus mon temps à me taper la cloche dans les restos à chaque étape ou à écouter Yvette Horner qu'à fréquenter les lieux (au fond du couloir, à gauche)

Ma vocation, plus ou moins, réfrénée, y a rien à faire, c'est "étudiant", y compris dans le sens "sérieux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du terme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Ma vocation, plus ou moins, réfrénée, y a rien à faire, c'est "étudiant", y compris dans le sens "sérieux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du terme.
* 

[/QUOTE]
...(vivement qu'il soit dans ma tranche : chaque année, au mois de mai, on pourra aller casser du CRS en commémoration... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)...


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 








 ... tu crois que ce serait possible que mon Boss ait pris LucG comme pseudo pour me piéger ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

serais-je confondable avec un belge ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en reste confondu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais faire comme kennedy : "moi aussi, je suis belge !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
serais-je confondable avec un belge ???
* 

[/QUOTE]
...surtout que mon boss est allemand !!!! hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : oui ! un allemand avec le sens de l'humour ... ça existe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






D'ailleurs petite devinette :
Comment fait-on pour dire à un allemand qu'il est con ? (surtout pour qu'il comprenne ce qu'on dit !) - et bien, il suffit de le traiter de "jarnière" - bien entendu, ne comprenant pas ce mot, il ira piocher dans un dictionnaire français et invariablement, compte tenu de son accent, il tombera sur le mot "charnière" dont la définition est : "espèce de gonds" ................. Arrrfffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...mes excuses !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

Fais gaffe, TheBig : les vannes belges vont devenir beaucoup trop compliquées pour les français.


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Tu m' dégoûtes, à force, avec tes propositions de cochonneries.

Et puis on dit : "Ready 4 da sandwich roasta beef/Molle French baguette?"
Ou bien : "d'yu wanna be fucka by my big cock, fuckin' bastard of yur motha?"
Ou bien encore : "A taaaable !"









* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous pouvez pas manger correctement : avec une assiette ! Comment voulez-vous faire des siestes correctes en vous sandwichant au boulot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le sandwich, c'est pour les vacances !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Tu m' dégoûtes, à force, avec tes propositions de cochonneries.
* 

[/QUOTE]
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 parce que tu m'as déjà vu ou entendu dire des cochoncetés dans ce lieu propice à la culture et à la détente ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : mon Dieu, excusez-le ! c'est sa molle roti qui le rend comme ça ! ... et souvenez-vous, il y à quelques jours à peine, il planchait sur des cierges qui vous étaient destinés ... alors ! un petit pardon peut-etre ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
tous ces produits, donc, ne semblent visiblement pas altérer ta mémoire* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah ! la mémoire ! ... ma mémoire ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai toujours eu une mémoire vraiment exceptionnelle ... meme aujourd'hui, je suis encore capable de me rappeler au détail près ce que je faisais il y à 30 ou 40 ans, tel jour à telle heure ...
Cette faculté exceptionnelle et rare ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) m'a permis maintes fois, d'une part, de me constituer des alibis en béton armé (quoique je sois non violent), qui m'ont parfois sorti de sales draps (au propre comme au figuré d'ailleurs), et d'autrepart, d'économiser un max sur la location de cassettes pornographiques en repassant les films de mes innombrables conquetes sur l'écran noir de mes nuits blanches !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, bien entendu, malgré cette mémoire colossale, il m'arrive encore de swapper ... tiens ! ça me prend maintenant (swap swap swap... etc... etc...) - excuse-moi, juste le temps de me rajouter une barrette dans les cheveux et je reviens !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : qu'est ce qu'il faut pas tout raconter quand meme !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
C'est ce qui doit faire peur à la secrétaire rousse (c'est une nouvelle !)



* 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu voyais mes assistantes, tu éviterais les remarques lombric...euh lubriques !!! 
Ce sont toutes des 60-50-60 (ce sont pas des mensurations, mais des ages), et je les considère plus comme des ptérodactylos que comme des secrétaires... Arffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En plus, c'est ma femme qui les choisit - t'as qu'à voir alors !!!


----------

